# To squonk or not



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/11/18)

Ok first a brief history of my almost month of vaping. Started with the Moonshot rta. I could not believe how good it taste. But everything on the moonshot is wrong, finicky with wicking and leaks sometimes with refill, but worst if I need a quick nic fix and chain vape for a min, the tank gets so hot I cant put my mouth near it. After doing a bit of reading, I came to the conclusion that all bottom airflow rta's like to leak, so for me that is out.

Ok next step get suggestions for top airflow, leakproof rta. Got an Intake. Now I dont know if Im an idiot, but from day one I was dissapointed. Airflow nit to restricted, just feel funny, and flavour, man I miss the Moonshot. Though while working I loved the leakproof, but could not wait to get home and hit a few on the moonshot. Tried a friend's Zeus the other day and not much better than the intake.

Ok so yesterday got the Wasp nano just for testing diy juice. Man o man was I supprised, even better than the moonshot. Havent put it down since I got it, with the whistle and the hassle of dripping. But dripping everyday is just not an option.
So the venture continues. Now I see you get an wasp nano rtda also. So it looked like there is the solution, dont know if rtda's also leak, but I see that at least the dont have airflow holes under the tank. Also look like they have little 1-2ml tanks, so then that is also not an every day use option.
Ok so then got me reading on Squonk mods and with my limited knowledge it seems to be the ultimate vaping hassle free/experience. My logic say you will have the dripper experience, with the comfort of a big tank, what more could you want?
So long story short, before I go buy another thing, what is the disadvantages of a squonk mod, do they leak, are they finicky. Problems with everyday use?
And if they dont have major pitfalls, why dont everyone just suggest to new vapers to get a squonk and stop buying other stuff

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (25/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok first a brief history of my almost month of vaping. Started with the Moonshot rta. I could not believe how good it taste. But everything on the moonshot is wrong, finicky with wicking and leaks sometimes with refill, but worst if I need a quick nic fix and chain vape for a min, the tank gets so hot I cant put my mouth near it. After doing a bit of reading, I came to the conclusion that all bottom airflow rta's like to leak, so for me that is out.
> 
> Ok next step get suggestions for top airflow, leakproof rta. Got an Intake. Now I dont know if Im an idiot, but from day one I was dissapointed. Airflow nit to restricted, just feel funny, and flavour, man I miss the Moonshot. Though while working I loved the leakproof, but could not wait to get home and hit a few on the moonshot. Tried a friend's Zeus the other day and not much better than the intake.
> 
> ...




Good questions @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

Yes, you are right. A squonker gives you a dripper vape with "tank-like" convenience. 

The drawback with squonkers is that it's not exactly a convenient as a tank. When your wick starts running dry, you have to squonk. I.e. press the bottle a bit to squirt up some juice into the RDA. It does take a bit of getting used to and knowing how much to squonk and how long to squonk for. If you overdo it you can get juice leaking out the RDA airhole (if the airholes on your RDA are low down) 

The other drawback with squonkers is that you sometimes buy a squonker but can't easily get more of the refill bottles once the product gets a bit older and the vendors don't stock it anymore. Some squonkers take a wider range of bottles. So best you buy a few when you get the squonker.

I would suggest you give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/18)

PS - your last question about why doesnt everyone just go for a squonker
Well, some people don't like building coils on the RDA. 
And the other reason is that some people prefer the "grab and vape" convenience of a tank without the hassle of squonking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (25/11/18)

Silver said:


> PS - your last question about why doesnt everyone just go for a squonker
> Well, some people don't like building coils on the RDA.
> And the other reason is that some people prefer the "grab and vape" convenience of a tank without the hassle of squonking.


@Jean claude Vaaldamme
Squonking was main line a couple of years back but mainly limited to mechanical squonkers which we would not recommend for new users. They also require you to be willing to rebuild your own coils so its not exactly what your average vaper is looking for.

Only since basically the start of this year have regulated squonk mods been readily available and become more main line than previously.

It took me two years to get to squonking and for a year now I have not used anything else. My personal beater is a recurve on top of a Coppervape (Cheapie) mech squonker and for extra oomph I use a Dead Rabbit dual coil jobbie or a Drop. Both suck a single 18650 dry in record time so despite being awesome vapes, a dual cell mod would be required for all day use. Dual cell 18650 are a bit bulky forr all day carry so that explain the Coppervape and Recurve as ADV setup.

Your options, in my opinion, are a Vandy Vape Pulse which takes 21700 and 20700 as well as 18650 cells, the bigger numbers holding more power for longer. The Wasp would perform great on them but over dripping/squonking may be a problem. Put a Recurve or Dead Rabbit SQ (Single coil) on top and I think you will be rather satisfied. I do not own a DR SQ so cannot comment on the flavor but know the Recurve is hard to over squonk and has ample flavor. The DR would however be virtually impossible to over squonk.

If I were you I would not go for a mech squonker as yet, rather get to know the squonking ropes on a regulated mod firs.

Hope this helps,

Regards

EDIT: those are not spelling mistakes, my keyboard is running low on letters...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/11/18)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme , this is my car squonk. It’s a little Pico Squeeze semi regulated, with a Gasmods Nixon Rdta with a 1.1 ohm build on top. 


I run exactly the same setup with a 0.7 ohm build on a Hotcig RSQ regulated squonk, which is a great everyday carry item with very reasonable battery life. Solves a couple of problems that I had with squonking. It is not easy to oversquonk especially while driving in this instance, the tank gives you a reasonable capacity before you have to squonk again, you don’t have to battle to refill and it does not leak as easily as a normal Rda , especially if you close the airflow before pocketing.

I know the Wasp is not a bottom fed Rdta, but have a look around, there are a couple of bf Rdta’s available, although not too sure about single coil ones, that’s why I got a pair of these, and they are great imho. The bonus of course is that you get the Rda flavour with the ease of a Rta.

I still use Rda’s, mostly on my mech squonks and mostly at night when you have more control and more time to appreciate the experience. Hope this will give you some more info to help you make an informed decision.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/18)

One thing I have learnt in my 5 years of vaping is that you really need to try to find what works for you personally! MTL vs DL, Pods, RTA’s RDTA’s, RTA’s top air and bottom air flow, Squonking, Mechs, regulated and the list goes on and on… if you had asked me 5 years ago I would have said squonking all the way because at the time I was an REO fan with an MTL BF RDA on top… but if you ask me today then I would say a regulated mod with a decent RTA on top… but it’s different things for different people for sure!

There really is no correct answer here… sure we can all offer advice but it will come from a place we are happy vaping and not necessarily the place you should be…

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/11/18)

Raindance said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> Squonking was main line a couple of years back but mainly limited to mechanical squonkers which we would not recommend for new users. They also require you to be willing to rebuild your own coils so its not exactly what your average vaper is looking for.
> 
> Only since basically the start of this year have regulated squonk mods been readily available and become more main line than previously.
> ...



Thanks, yes will hopefully not make a hasty pick, will investigate and read a bit first, so hopefully I dont see some bargain this week in the classifieds And yes I like somethinhg that is a bit idiot proof, something that I have to worry about safety and exploding like a mech, seems not plausible for a relaxed everyday use. But also hate to fancy electronics especially lcd screens. Thats why I liked the moonbox, all the protection, but just one plastic knob to turn power up or down. Hope I can find something similar

And seeing that I have 4 18650 batteries, will maybe look at some very small squonker that take one, dont mimd taking two spares with me. Or otherwise look for a dual. Saw a Nikola nigara dual and Ohmboy something that is also dual 18650 on the internet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme , this is my car squonk. It’s a little Pico Squeeze semi regulated, with a Gasmods Nixon Rdta with a 1.1 ohm build on top.
> View attachment 152226
> 
> I run exactly the same setup with a 0.7 ohm build on a Hotcig RSQ regulated squonk, which is a great everyday carry item with very reasonable battery life. Solves a couple of problems that I had with squonking. It is not easy to oversquonk especially while driving in this instance, the tank gives you a reasonable capacity before you have to squonk again, you don’t have to battle to refill and it does not leak as easily as a normal Rda , especially if you close the airflow before pocketing.
> ...


 Thanks, so if I understand correctly, you can squonk on an rdta, meaning that you just filling the tank the whole time if you squeeze the bottle?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (25/11/18)

I set my mind on the vandy vape pulse 80watt mod and recurve rda on top of it.
Was just waiting for December (hopefully get my bonus).
And then they come with the vandy vape pulse x.. 
Now after watching reviews I'm going for that .
If the flavour isn't great, I have my wasp nano rda to put on top of it.
I know you say you not a fan of LCD screen. But you can set your watts and then set it on stealth mode where the screen is off.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (25/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, so if I understand correctly, you can squonk on an rdta, meaning that you just filling the tank the whole time if you squeeze the bottle?


Exactly, these are bottom fed rdta’s. I am seeing more of them coming out, but not always sure if they are single or double coil. Mine are single coil ones. So squonk to fill tank, sit back and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (25/11/18)

If you are near Roodepoort I can give you a vandy vapevbf. However it is mechanical so ohms law would apply

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Vilaishima (25/11/18)

Raindance said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> Squonking was main line a couple of years back but mainly limited to mechanical squonkers which we would not recommend for new users. They also require you to be willing to rebuild your own coils so its not exactly what your average vaper is looking for.
> 
> Only since basically the start of this year have regulated squonk mods been readily available and become more main line than previously.
> ...




Yeah I don't think you can oversquonk the Dead Rabbit. The airflow sits so high up.

I am sure mine has been filled to the brim with juice without me noticing. I do like it very much but I much prefer the flavour on the Wasp. I use the Wasp RDTA on my Pico so just refill it more frequently that I would have to an RTA. The easy of wicking and the much better flavour more than makes up for the small 2ml tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GSM500 (25/11/18)

Just to throw in my 2 cents here. @Jean claude Vaaldamme, Portability of my setup is very important to me.

Have you tried vaping Mouth to Lung? Since you are a new vaper and you have probably just come off the stinkies, you may want to give it a try. Mouth to Lung is mostly done at much lower wattage than Direct Lung and you won't be blowing clouds, the vapour is much lower in volume.

The main reason I bring this up is the convenience of the kit I carry around with me all day. I vape my MTL RTA @ 15W, to do this I only need a small mod that takes a single 18650 Battery, it lasts me the whole day with 20 to 30% battery power left at the end of that day. I charge overnight, fill up 4ml of juice and I'm set for the next day of hassle-free vaping. I do use 12mg nic juice on my MTL mainly to keep me satisfied at low wattage. The other advantage of lower wattage vaping is you have less chance of a dry hit when chain vaping. Your build will be a thinner gauge of wire but the wicking is still for a 2,5 to 3.0mm ID coil so keeping the coil fed with juice is a little less strain on the cotton channel. I can chain hit my setup til the cows come home with no dry hits. This is important to my vaping style.

In the evening I will use my bigger kit when I'm sitting comfortably at home where I can deal with issues of dry hits, leaks, over-squonking, over-dripping or whatever mess may arise. Here I use 3mg Juice at a higher power.

Don't think that MTL has less flavour, the flavour can be quite intense but it is a different experience to DL vaping.

MTL is not for everyone but typically offers you a lighter-weight setup for when you are on the go.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (26/11/18)

Yes, a BF (bottom fed capable) RDTA is great for squonking @Jean claude Vaaldamme. It takes the guesswork out of when to squonk. Oversquonking is a thing of the past with the visible little tank and the juice quite a bit below the air flow inlets. I only do MTL and fully agree with @GSM500 above. My go to regulated setup is the Pulse 80W (20700 battery) squonker with Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/11/18)

Thanks for all the help, made an impulse bargain buy(again). Hopefully wont be looking next week to buy something else again

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks for all the help, made an impulse bargain buy(again). Hopefully wont be looking next week to buy something else again


Oh, you'll be looking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/11/18)

Ok since Im now finished buying stuff, is there anything I need to buy to convert the wasp nano to squonking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok since Im now finished buying stuff, is there anything I need to buy to convert the wasp nano to squonking?


No, there should be a BF pin in the Wasp's box. (a little pin with a small hole through it)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/11/18)

Simply unscrew the positive pin on the under side of the Wasp's deck and screw the BF pin in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (26/11/18)

I doubt you'll turn back. Squonking is great and the mods are usually very light weight.
This my Stentorian Ram and Dead Rabbit SQ daily setup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (26/11/18)

Wait till the Pulse Dual is available ...... smallest dual battery (18650) squonker

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt (26/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Wait till the Pulse Dual is available ...... smallest dual battery (18650) squonker


Wha.... I NEED THIS!!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## lesvaches (26/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> View attachment 152270

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn (26/11/18)

Andre said:


> Yes, a BF (bottom fed capable) RDTA is great for squonking @Jean claude Vaaldamme. It takes the guesswork out of when to squonk. Oversquonking is a thing of the past with the visible little tank and the juice quite a bit below the air flow inlets. I only do MTL and fully agree with @GSM500 above. My go to regulated setup is the Pulse 80W (20700 battery) squonker with Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA.



I Concur with @Andre, the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA is a winner, here is mine on a Hotcig RSQ squonker, my daily driver at work and while driving. As far as I know (I stand corrected) the RSQ's board is sealed, so no spillage damage. Negatives on RSQ is sharp corners, so might not be comfortable to some, though it does'nt bother me.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/11/18)

Squonkadeedoodah

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Wait till the Pulse Dual is available ...... smallest dual battery (18650) squonker



If you seen my post for the last few weeks, do I look like someone with patience
But I'll wait for the hype to settle an then buy it for 70% less

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Squonkadeedoodah
> View attachment 152287


Oooh, you're going to be very happy with that mod. Now you just need to get a recurve RDA as well

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## HvNDhF (26/11/18)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme I do believe that you will enjoy squonking a lot.

I also started vaping years ago, that time the twisp clearo was the one to buy. Needless to say, that it help me stopped smoking, and after a while I stopped vaping as well.

Yip, stupid like I am, I started smoking again after a couple of years. So one day I decided that I need to get back into the whole vaping thing.

Wanted to start up the Twisp again but batteries didn't last at all and replacement batteries almost didn't make sense, price wise.

Bought a Smok V8 Stick then, and man, the leaking, the coils didn't last, ran out of battery life at night when I'm out and smoked cigarettes then, which kind of made the point of vaping to help me stop smoking pretty pointless.

Long story short from there on it was this mod and that and then I decided on the IJoy Capo to start with a Dead Rabbit RDA. Nope, Capo started leaking, I over squonked the Dead Rabbit and that was me. Left vaping as smoking was much easier.

Three months later I decided to go to my Local Vape shop.

I took all my equipment to him and said help me. Because I'm g@tvol.

I ended up with a Rage and Drop RDA and that was the best buy I ever did. I enjoy that every single day and the build deck is so easy. I have never over squonked it once as the juice well is so deep.

I do have a smaller mod with a Zues on it just for when I'm out playing golf. Otherwise my squonk mod doesn't leave my side.

Hope you enjoy your squonk bud. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/18)

Congrats on the purchase @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
Enjoy it and let us know how it goes

PS - thanks @Andre and @acorn for reminding me about that Vapefly Galaxy MTL RDTA - I need to get round to this!! And thanks @JurgensSt for posting that dual battery squonker - looks very good! Pulse 80, Pulse X or this dual battery one.... decisions.... decisions...

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/11/18)

I took the Topside of my must have xmas list and replaced it with the Pulse Dual.



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vilaishima (26/11/18)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the purchase @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> Enjoy it and let us know how it goes
> 
> PS - thanks @Andre and @acorn for reminding me about that Vapefly Galaxy MTL RDTA - I need to get round to this!! And thanks @JurgensSt for posting that dual battery squonker - looks very good! Pulse 80, Pulse X or this dual battery one.... decisions.... decisions...


I went from a stainless dual battery to a Pico because I wanted something smaller and lighter. Now I use my RAM the most because of the light weight. One of the attractions of the Pulse, especially the unregulated model is the light weight. I doubt I'll ever go back to a dual battery mod with 2 gazillion watts.

As a bit of an off topic; why would you want or need a 200watt mod? I have one but never went above 65watt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> I went from a stainless dual battery to a Pico because I wanted something smaller and lighter. Now I use my RAM the most because of the light weight. One of the attractions of the Pulse, especially the unregulated model is the light weight. I doubt I'll ever go back to a dual battery mod with 2 gazillion watts.
> 
> As a bit of an off topic; why would you want or need a 200watt mod? I have one but never went above 65watt.


Different strokes for different folks. I sometimes go up to 140w for quick warm hits, but the norm for me is up to 90w.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> I went from a stainless dual battery to a Pico because I wanted something smaller and lighter. Now I use my RAM the most because of the light weight. One of the attractions of the Pulse, especially the unregulated model is the light weight. I doubt I'll ever go back to a dual battery mod with 2 gazillion watts.
> 
> As a bit of an off topic; why would you want or need a 200watt mod? I have one but never went above 65watt.



I think most people dont buy for the 200watts but for its dual battery(longer battery life) I bought the moonbox for the its dual, never went even close to 100watts. Can last me a day with dual or single coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/18)

I hope you enjoy your new mod @Jean claude Vaaldamme .

I agree with the logic of a dual battery mod being useful for battery life, but I prefer a single battery mod for the following reason.

When I go to work I always carry a spare mod (backup). I also take one or two different juices. Since I take extra stuff anyway, I include a couple of batteries. 

I then have the advantage of using a lighter and smaller mod for the whole day(I seldom vape above 60w).

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/11/18)

My main reason for having a dual battery mod is battery life. The 200w is just icing on the cake. It's probably the same logic as owning a Ferrari. Yes, it can go 300km/h but it's probably mostly only going to be doing 140km/h. But I can still say that it can do 300km/h

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> My main reason for having a dual battery mod is battery life. The 200w is just icing on the cake. It's probably the same logic as owning a Ferrari. Yes, it can go 300km/h but it's probably mostly only going to be doing 140km/h. But I can still say that it can do 300km/h


But you still cant go everywhere, buy a Land Rover

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> But you still cant go everywhere, buy a Land Rover


Have you seen the oil prices lately!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Armed (27/11/18)

Lol you could go anywhere, if you can afford that consumption

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/11/18)

Anyway, back to squonking

@Jean claude Vaaldamme - How is your new mod treating you? Are you happy with squonking? Do you prefer it over the RTA route?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (27/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> If you are near Roodepoort I can give you a vandy vapevbf. However it is mechanical so ohms law would apply


Does the offer still stand.. would love to review that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Anyway, back to squonking
> 
> @Jean claude Vaaldamme - How is your new mod treating you? Are you happy with squonking? Do you prefer it over the RTA route?


Hehe havent tried it yet, was busy yesterday, and some paperwork this morning. You see this is why I dont like lcd's and computers and those things, will first have to study the manual and do settings etc. But wil start in the next hour or so and give feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> If you are near Roodepoort I can give you a vandy vapevbf. However it is mechanical so ohms law would apply


Sorry forgot about this. Thanks for the generous offer, but at this stage dont want to blow myself up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (27/11/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Does the offer still stand.. would love to review that?



Hi

Actually set it up last night for my daughter. Sorry bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (27/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> Hi
> 
> Actually set it up last night for my daughter. Sorry bud



Unless you have like an ijust or something she can then use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Hehe havent tried it yet, was busy yesterday, and some paperwork this morning. You see this is why I dont like lcd's and computers and those things, will first have to study the manual and do settings etc. But wil start in the next hour or so and give feedback



Let us know when you do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (27/11/18)

better to squonk than not to squonk

....just don't squank !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/11/18)

vicTor said:


> better to squonk than not to squonk
> 
> ....just don't squank !


Kinda wish I didn't google the meaning of Squank now. 


http://squanktank.tripod.com/bio.html



> *Squank definition:*
> 
> Squank: (sqk wa~n fk) 1. Noun or Verb. Exact definition unknown. Used in the same context as the word, "smurf." Essentially a filler word that means whatever the user would like it to mean. Often the word Squank is substituted for the words "deficate" or "fornicate." Example: "Damn, baby, you're so fine, I want to Squank you right here and now." Or, "Jake is groaning like he needs to take a massive Squank." 2. Noun. Mythological skunklike creature featured in Indian folklore and songs by Genesis and ZZ Top. In the song, Squonk, by Genesis, the altered variation of the animal was very unhappy and dissolved itself in a pool of tears when captured. In ZZ Top's rendidion, Squank was a gruesome smelly monster of a truly apocalyptic proportion, threatening the very existence of the universe. This latter depiction of a horrific beast is potentially more accurate as the connotations with "skunk" are far more explicit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/18)

Quick question got it running. Will give feedback later. I get now and then a missfire and then it says short. Checked the coil there is no short. Its like in maybe every 20hots then misfire, but emmediatly after I press power butyon again and it works fine. Did a quick google and see a few similar situations but no solution. Ok so then I tightened that squonk pin more and then got the short message every second hit.
So now I made the squonk pin loose, like in two turns 360deg out so a bigger piece of the pin is coming out at the bottom. Screwed atty back and more a few minutes now short yet.
So question, can that loose squonk pin cause other problems like leaking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Quick question got it running. Will give feedback later. I get now and then a missfire and then it says short. Checked the coil there is no short. Its like in maybe every 20hots then misfire, but emmediatly after I press power butyon again and it works fine. Did a quick google and see a few similar situations but no solution. Ok so then I tightened that squonk pin more and then got the short message every second hit.
> So now I made the squonk pin loose, like in two turns 360deg out so a bigger piece of the pin is coming out at the bottom. Screwed atty back and more a few minutes now short yet.
> So question, can that loose squonk pin cause other problems like leaking?


It could. Was there perhaps a seal on the pin that came out that you didn't transfer over to the BF pin? Sounds to me like the BF pin (that equates to + ) is touching the build deck when screwed in fully (deck = -) In doing so, this creates a short

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/11/18)

See that little beige piece between pin and deck. That's what i'm referring to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> See that little beige piece between pin and deck. That's what i'm referring to


Wow thanks for all that. Yes looks like that little washer thingy is still there. I dont know what problem is, see you can change resistance on the rsq menu also, dont know how that works, I thought your resistance is determened buy your coil. Anyway havent played that much with the menus.
Was checking the svreen while power button pressing, and the ohms keep jumping, then .65 then .82 dont know. Screwed the squonk pin tight again and build a new coil now. It shows .52 ohm same as on the ohm meter, no short message yet. Going quickly to my little pincess's school for some performance, will see how it goes and report back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Wow thanks for all that. Yes looks like that little washer thingy is still there. I dont know what problem is, see you can change resistance on the rsq menu also, dont know how that works, I thought your resistance is determened buy your coil. Anyway havent played that much with the menus.
> Was checking the svreen while power button pressing, and the ohms keep jumping, then .65 then .82 dont know. Screwed the squonk pin tight again and build a new coil now. It shows .52 ohm same as on the ohm meter, no short message yet. Going quickly to my little pincess's school for some performance, will see how it goes and report back


As far as I know the resistance settings are for temp mode when using titanium or stainless steel coils. So I suspect that your RSQ is in the wrong mode. It should automatically jump to Wattage or Power mode if thou aren't using any of those coil types. 

From your solution it sounds like the coils were just not screwed down properly. (sometimes they loosen after the first pulse, dry fire)


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/11/18)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme - excerpt taken from https://versedvaper.com/hotcig-rsq-squonk-mod-review/

To access the menu, click the fire button three times. You can use the fire button to go to the next option, and the adjustment buttons to change the settings of the current option. Some of the things you can do include:


Lock the atomizer resistance.
Change the fourth display readout.
Change between Power, TC, and Bypass Modes.
There is also another menu that can only be accessed when the device is locked. To lock the device hold both adjustment buttons until the screen displays “Key Locked”. Now, you can:


Hold the power and down button to change the display orientation.
Hold the power and up button to change the LED settings.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> As far as I know the resistance settings are for temp mode when using titanium or stainless steel coils. So I suspect that your RSQ is in the wrong mode. It should automatically jump to Wattage or Power mode if thou aren't using any of those coil types.
> 
> From your solution it sounds like the coils were just not screwed down properly. (sometimes they loosen after the first pulse, dry fire)


Thanks. Yes I think the coil was the problem. Just used the coil that was in already but had to take out to put squonk pin in, so it probably did not make good connection on posts because excess wire was cut already. No problems yet with new coil
And yes, I coild atleast figure out the power mode when I set it up, the other modes confused me so just picked power

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/18)

Im sexy and I know it


Even the kapoen wasp looks good now. Anyway, man I should have done this from the beginning, just so much better and hassle free.
Ok so first read the manual, then coiled and wicked the Troll v2 I got with it. Just to fnd out that the Troll is not bottom fed, with no squonk pin. Ok so then got the wasp ready.
Put on fill bottle and there you go, what more would one like.
So I thought I must get an rdta that will be easier not to over squonk, specially with the wasp having such small deck for liquid. But I dont know yet, I like the small wasp nano so much on this small mod and havent had any over squonking yet. Maybe its just me, I can taste and hear when wicks are getting dry, before you get dry hit, it just taste and sound a bit different. Then squonk bottle 3-4 times. And thats good for about 10-15 hits
So yes very happy, dont think I could have bought any better.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (27/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Im sexy and I know it
> View attachment 152394
> 
> Even the kapoen wasp looks good now. Anyway, man I should have done this from the beginning, just so much better and hassle free.
> ...


Wasp Nano and RSQ is a great combo.

I use mine daily



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/18)

Ok can somene explain something to me. On attached photo you have that round thing inside the 510 (think thats what its called) thats now where the juice comes through from the bottom It has a flat surface with the hole inside. Then my logic says the squonk pin sits on top of that flat surface. The squonk pin has a sleeve to be able to screw it in with flat screw driver. So if it works like that, why will juice not leak through that sleeve when juice is pumped through it and leak into your mods internals?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok can somene explain something to me. On attached photo you have that round thing inside the 510 (think thats what its called) thats now where the juice comes through from the bottom It has a flat surface with the hole inside. Then my logic says the squonk pin sits on top of that flat surface. The squonk pin has a sleeve to be able to screw it in with flat screw driver. So if it works like that, why will juice not leak through that sleeve when juice is pumped through it and leak into your mods internals?
> View attachment 152427


My best guess would be path of least resistance, but I'm no engineer so dont quote me on that

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (27/11/18)

Dont over think it, just squonk and enjoy 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jm10 (27/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Dont over think it, just squonk and enjoy
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Thats what she said 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Dont over think it, just squonk and enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if its leaking there it will bother me permanently till I have solution. And Im sure it is, because if I press small piece if tissue in that hole the tip of tissue is wet, so there is some fluid in there that will just run inside the mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/11/18)

Now you have me stripping mine and looking for leaks 











Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Now you have me stripping mine and looking for leaks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes I see fluid everywhere on your photos

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/11/18)

I always see juice under the tank when I refill. Just been to lazy to check why.



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> I always see juice under the tank when I refill. Just been to lazy to check why.
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Yes check that screw on left bottom corner next to bottle, there is some juice residue comming out, that for me means its leaking there on top and filters through divice and come out there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/11/18)

My logic say that its designed like that to suck air in after you pressed the bottle and not just sucking the juice back. But then is can also leak there when pushing liquid through.
Think a better design would have been totally seal that part and let the squonk pin go in higher inside the deck. Then it can get its air from there and if you over squonk to a higher level that the pin goes, it will just suck the liquid back and you will never over squonk(leak)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/11/18)

I have not read any post in this thread but i will say go for the squonk. Try it and if not for you atleast you can say you have tried. 

Myself have done most of what is availible to us as vapers and for my vaping style i love to squonk. Come rain or sunshine, hot or cold weather. I know where i am happy with my vapes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/12/18)

Ok now that I have settled into vaping and squonking, here is the next qeustion. I see the people with normal mods and tanks, keep chasing the hype and buy new mods and tanks every month. Now that I can understand, as they probably always feel they missing something but will never get it.

Now the question. Us squonkers that have seen the light and have the best flavour and cloud and bigger than funny boepens 4ml tanks. What do we buy next? Is there really anything to buy that will, other than maybe better asthetics, give you anything better? So what do you spend your money on? Booze?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok now that I have settled into vaping and squonking, here is the next qeustion. I see the people with normal mods and tanks, keep chasing the hype and buy new mods and tanks every month. Now that I can understand, as they probably always feel they missing something but will never get it.
> 
> Now the question. Us squonkers that have seen the light and have the best flavour and cloud and bigger than funny boepens 4ml tanks. What do we buy next? Is there really anything to buy that will, other than maybe better asthetics, give you anything better? So what do you spend your money on? Booze?



Single coil rda flavour chasers is all i got after now days. I have found a ok place.

Oh and i buy more and more squonk mods just cause‍

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok now that I have settled into vaping and squonking, here is the next qeustion. I see the people with normal mods and tanks, keep chasing the hype and buy new mods and tanks every month. Now that I can understand, as they probably always feel they missing something but will never get it.
> 
> Now the question. Us squonkers that have seen the light and have the best flavour and cloud and bigger than funny boepens 4ml tanks. What do we buy next? Is there really anything to buy that will, other than maybe better asthetics, give you anything better? So what do you spend your money on? Booze?


diy juice now we make our own

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok now that I have settled into vaping and squonking, here is the next qeustion. I see the people with normal mods and tanks, keep chasing the hype and buy new mods and tanks every month. Now that I can understand, as they probably always feel they missing something but will never get it.
> 
> Now the question. Us squonkers that have seen the light and have the best flavour and cloud and bigger than funny boepens 4ml tanks. What do we buy next? Is there really anything to buy that will, other than maybe better asthetics, give you anything better? So what do you spend your money on? Booze?



Good question @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

It does take a while for most vapers to find their "happy place" hardware wise. Then the hardware purchases tend to slow down a lot. Thats the position I am in. I dont buy new hardware often because im happy with what i have. But i do focus my attention on different coils to tweak the vape. And of course. The juice journey. I get very excited trying out a new juice for the first time. Love the juices and for me thats one of the great things that makes vaping so special, compared ro smoking.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok now that I have settled into vaping and squonking, here is the next qeustion. I see the people with normal mods and tanks, keep chasing the hype and buy new mods and tanks every month. Now that I can understand, as they probably always feel they missing something but will never get it.



You assume that Squonking is the pinnacle of vaping for everyone... that assumption is incorrect... I was squonking 4 years ago and have more than a few squonkers in my arsenal and a fair selection of RDA's... and for my style of vaping and the juice I use nothing comes close to a Dvarw DL on a DNA75C Mod.

Also chasing the hype is not limited to RTA's... Hype drives the vaping machine! Why else would there be a new RDA nearly every day? There is a lot of BF RDA's released each month and those are aimed at the Squonking Brigade.

Juice Choice is a MASSIVE factor in the type of setup you are happy with... some juices excel in an RTA at low power and others sparkle in an RDA at high power and then everything in-between. Single Coils, Dual Coils, RTA's, RDTA's, RDA's, Pod Systems... they all sell... why? Because each of us is different and while one person is happy with a Pod System others hate it...

Everyone is striving to find the perfect vape setup... and every time we discover a new coil that makes a difference or a new wicking material or a new tank we get closer... some like Hi Ho @Silver have found their happy place ages ago and are no longer on the hype train. Others like me feel I'm in my happy place but I love this game so much and I will continue to try anything and everything that comes around because it's my hobby and vaping saved my life!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/12/18)

Ok thanks, maybe I found my happy place then. But there is still an itch. Maybe then the itch is for a cigarette?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok thanks, maybe I found my happy place then. But there is still an itch. Maybe then the itch is for a cigarette?



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Decent RTA with Red Pill rather!


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok thanks, maybe I found my happy place then. But there is still an itch. Maybe then the itch is for a cigarette?



The Carp will detect cigarette smoke on the bait and you will catch squat!

Looks like I may be at the Vaal in Feb for the World Games!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> But there is still an itch.




My advice is ....don't scratch it !!!

If you have found your happy place, just be happy.

If it's a cigarette, there is even more of a reason not to scratch it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

Dont have a cogarette @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
Youve done so well so far
If you need to tinker, play around with different coils and juices in your current setup

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/12/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My advice is ....don't scratch it !!!
> 
> If you have found your happy place, just be happy.
> 
> If it's a cigarette, there is even more of a reason not to scratch it.


Hehe a bit confident I wont go back to cigarettes. Just feel I need another squonk, just for incase. Im scanning the classifieds for a Recurve rda the whole time, but just saw vapehyper got special for R425, so maybe will go scratch that itch on monday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima (14/12/18)

Buy lots of wire and build your own intricate coils. Extremely satisfying!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/12/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Buy lots of wire and build your own intricate coils. Extremely satisfying!



That is sort of a problem. All these funny wires I get some funny taste. Only normal ni80 work for me. Bought N80 34ga the other day and same thing. I thought ni80 and n80 is the same thing. Maybe its the thin wire that gives small hotspots that burn the cotton that give me the funny taste, but I have strum(?) Them looked for hotspots etc, but cant see any, maybe its there inside the coil where I cant see. All I know is that as soon as I use coils with some thin wires attached, I get that taste


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> That is sort of a problem. All these funny wires I get some funny taste. Only normal ni80 work for me. Bought N80 34ga the other day and same thing. I thought ni80 and n80 is the same thing. Maybe its the thin wire that gives small hotspots that burn the cotton that give me the funny taste, but I have strum(?) Them looked for hotspots etc, but cant see any, maybe its there inside the coil where I cant see. All I know is that as soon as I use coils with some thin wires attached, I get that taste



34g is very thin wire indeed
Were you making a "normal" coil with it?
What resistance? And what power were you using?
Maybe the coil got too hot

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/12/18)

Silver said:


> 34g is very thin wire indeed
> Were you making a "normal" coil with it?
> What resistance? And what power were you using?
> Maybe the coil got too hot



Made normal coils close to 2ohm but had it at around 15 watts, made twisted coils even with 4 wires, same taste. Got that same taste on some bought fused clapton also. Its not a big taste like a dry hit, just a chemical taste in background. So at this stage I just use my normal ni80 24ga for everything. Always perfect


----------



## vicTor (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Hehe a bit confident I wont go back to cigarettes. Just feel I need another squonk, just for incase. Im scanning the classifieds for a Recurve rda the whole time, but just saw vapehyper got special for R425, so maybe will go scratch that itch on monday



dont mention that cigarette word again, i know you were joking

get 10 squonks bro, sell all 10, get 10 BB's, get 10 Reo's, 10 mechs's, whatever

vaping is like that, one day this, next day the other, how awesome is that ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Made normal coils close to 2ohm but had it at around 15 watts, made twisted coils even with 4 wires, same taste. Got that same taste on some bought fused clapton also. Its not a big taste like a dry hit, just a chemical taste in background. So at this stage I just use my normal ni80 24ga for everything. Always perfect



I think 15 watts may have been too high for 2ohms. For that kind of Resistance I would say about 7 watts is where it should be. Ohms law. It might be that the thin wire was getting too hot. 

Anyhow 24ga is working for you so no reason to change. But if you want to experiment and would like a crisper vape I'd say give 28ga a try.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

